# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Διακόσμηση Νο3

## Spark

Αυτη την κατασκευή μου ονομαζω Ro6 ειναι ενας λειτουργικός επαγωγικός κινητήρας που εχει διακοσμητικό και πειραματικό σκοπό. αυτο μπορει να φωτίζει με δυο διαφορετικες πηγές.
 η πρωτη λαμπα λεντ ειναι τοποθετημένη επανω απο το ενεργο πηνίο και φωτίζει τον ρότορα. αυτη η λαμπα τροφοδοτειται παραλληλα με το ενεργο πηνίο απο την μπαταρία.
η δευτερη λάμπα που φαινεται κατω αριστερά ειναι λαμπα 12V 3W που αναβει απο τους συλλέκτες, αυτη ανάβει με μικρη ενταση και δεν παιρνει απο την μπαταρία.
η καταναλωση της κατασκευης ειναι 0.040Α στα 12 βολτ όμως μπορει να λειτουργει καλα και στα 9 βολτ.

το ενεργο πηνίο ειναι το ίδιο κύκλωμα που παρουσίασα στη *Διακόσμηση Νο1*.
 ειναι το ασπρο πλαστικο καρουλι που εχει στο κέντρο του πλακετάκι με το αισθητήριο hall.

ο ρότορας ειναι φτιαγμένος απο ξύλινες ροδέλες που έκοψα με ποτηροτρυπανο απο σανίδα.
επάνω βιδωσα μαγνητες νεοδιμιου με βιδες στην τρυπα που εχουν. οι μαγνητες ειναι 6 σε διαταξη ενας βορειος ενας νοτιος, πόλοι εναλλαξ. στο κεντρο του εχει τον άξονα που στηρίζεται σε βαση με ρουλεμαν απο κεφαλή βιντεο. την κεφαλή βιντεο διέλυσα και χρησιμοποίησα μόνο την βαση, το ρουλεμαν και τον άξονα. ετσι ο ρότορας μπορει να γυρίζει και να επιταχύνει στις 2000 σαλ με το ενεργό πηνίο να τον γυρίζει. ειναι σχεδον αθόρυβο. 
επάνω στον ρότορα αντανακλαστική επιφάνεια προκαλει οπτικο εφε με τον φωτισμο απο την λεντ.

οι συλλέκτες που βρισκονται στα αριστερά του ρότορα ειναι δυο μετασχηματιστές 220-12 που χρησιμοποιω μόνο το ενα τυλιγμα τους, το πρωτευων πηνίο τους για τα 220V που εχει αντισταση περιπου 400Ω, απο τον καθε μ/τ το ενα πηνίο ειναι συνδεδεμένο σε σειρά με το πηνίο του αλλου μ/τ και το κυκλωμα κλεινει στην λαμπα λεντ. τα δευτερα πηνια των μ/τ δεν χρησιμοποιουνται.

η συσκευη Ro6 που παρουσιάζω ειναι λειτουργικό μοντέλο μικρης κλίμακας -15 εκατοστα η τετραγωνη βάση- εχει σχέση με δυναμό όπως αυτα που εχουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες, η αρχη λειτουργιας του ειναι παρόμοια. 
γυριζει, φωτιζει και εντυπωση κερδίζει, αυτο ειναι





Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60922 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60923 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60924

----------

αθικτον (10-12-15)

----------


## Spark

δεν αρεσει σε κανεναν η κατασκευή μου; δεν με πειράζει, θα παρουσιάζω εδω όλες τις διακοσμητικές κατασκευές μου.

εχω την τιμη να παρουσιάζω τον επαγωγικο κινητήρα μου, εαν υπάρχει εδω αλλο μέλος που να έχει φτιάξει και να εχει παρουσιάσει χειροποίητο επαγωγικό κινητήρα ας εμφανιστει για να εχω ανταγωνισμό.

πριν 16 περιπου χρονια παρόμοιος κινητηρας ειχε παρουσιαστει και τα στοιχεια του ειχαν μετρηθει και αναλυθει.
ο δικος μου κινητήρας μοιαζει με εκεινον και διαφέρει στο στάτορα.
βλέπετε πως δεν χρησιμοποιησα ειδικο στάτορα αλλα έβαλα για ευκολία τους μ/τ που ειχα στο ντουλάπι.
 τι θα γινόταν εαν εφτιαχνα ειδικό στάτορα απο χαλκό; ισως να εβγαζε περισσότερα βατ,
 όπως γραφει ο Jl Naudin 24 βατ έξοδο απο τον στάτορα.

http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/mromexp.htm

αυτο το συστημα ειναι διαφορετικό απο τα δυναμο που εχουν ανεμογεννητριες στο σημειο που η κίνηση του ρότορα ειναι ανεμπόδιστη απο την έλξη του μετάλλου, μπορει να γυρίζει διχως την αντίσταση που παρουσιάζουν τα κοινα δυναμο.

----------


## gregpro

> δεν αρεσει σε κανεναν η κατασκευή μου; δεν με πειράζει, θα παρουσιάζω εδω όλες τις διακοσμητικές κατασκευές μου.
> 
> εχω την τιμη να παρουσιάζω τον επαγωγικο κινητήρα μου, εαν υπάρχει εδω αλλο μέλος που να έχει φτιάξει και να εχει παρουσιάσει χειροποίητο επαγωγικό κινητήρα ας εμφανιστει για να εχω ανταγωνισμό.
> 
> πριν 16 περιπου χρονια παρόμοιος κινητηρας ειχε παρουσιαστει και τα στοιχεια του ειχαν μετρηθει και αναλυθει.
> ο δικος μου κινητήρας μοιαζει με εκεινον και διαφέρει στο στάτορα.
> βλέπετε πως δεν χρησιμοποιησα ειδικο στάτορα αλλα έβαλα για ευκολία τους μ/τ που ειχα στο ντουλάπι.
>  τι θα γινόταν εαν εφτιαχνα ειδικό στάτορα απο χαλκό; ισως να εβγαζε περισσότερα βατ,
>  όπως γραφει ο Jl Naudin 24 βατ έξοδο απο τον στάτορα.
> ...



Σπύρο, το  πρόβλημα  είναι  ότι  αδικείται  η  κατασκευή  σου  στο  βίντεο. Δεν  ξέρω  αν  φταίει  η  κάμερα  ή  ο  χώρος  στον  οποίο  τράβηξες  το  βίντεο, αλλά  εγώ  τουλάχιστον  δε  μπόρεσα  να  διακρίνω  πολλά  πράγματα. Η  κεφαλή  δε  φαίνεται  να  περιστρέφεται, ούτε  το  φως  παιχνιδίζει. Μάλλον  φταίει  η  γωνία  από  την  οποία  ρίχνεις  το  φως. Μπορείς  να  βγάλεις  ένα  καλύτερο  βίντεο  την  κατασκευή  σου  και  τα  εξαρτήματά  της, γιατί  τώρα  απλά  φαίνεται  ένας  ακίνητος  δίσκος.

----------


## Spark

η καμερα που έγραψα το βιντεο ειναι για 5MP και ο φακος δεν μπορει να αποδώσει τις αντανακλάσεις του φωτος όπως τις βλεπει το ματι, ειναι και το προβλημα εστίασης που η καμερα δεν ειναι για λήψη μάκρο.
βεβαιως οταν ο ροτορας γυριζει δεν φαινεται καθαρά, φαινεται κουνημένος απο την ταχυτητα περιστροφής του. 
οι 2 μ/τ που εβαλα για συλλέκτες δεν ειναι σταθεροι, ακουμπουν στην βαση επάνω σε μια λάμα, δίχως τους 2 μ/τ ειναι πιο όμορφο.

δεν εχει σημασια για εμένα εαν αρέσει σε πολλους ή αρέσει σε λιγους ή σε κανέναν, τα κριτήρια ομορφιάς ειναιυποκειμενικά.
δηλαδή για εμένα εχει αισθητική και σημασία ο τρόπος λειτουργίας του επαγωγικου κινητήρα και οχι εαν γραφει καλά στον φακο.
για εμένα ειναι ενα στολίδι στο γραφείο μου και συχνά όταν το κοιτώ σκέφτομαι πως πρεπει να φτιάξω εναν κατάλληλο στάτορα οπως στο σχέδιο του ro-mag ωστε να βελτιωθει η απόδοση του.

οσοι το ειδαν και δεν τους άρεσε ας μην το δουν ξανα. αυτό δεν ειναι κάτι που θα φτιάξει κάποιος χομπίστας ή καποιος που θελει διακόσμηση γραφειου, αυτο ειναι το μοντέλο που φτιάχνει καποιος που μελετά τους επαγωγικους κινητήρες.
για κάνε αναζητηση να δεις πόσους επαγωγικους κινητήρες έχουν κατασκευάσει και παρουσιάσει μελη του ηλεκτρονικά.

άλλωστε δεν θα δώσω σε κανέναν τον επαγωγικό κινητήρα μου, οποιος θελει να φτιάξει ενα πιο ωραιο ας το παρουσιάσει.

----------


## gregpro

Κι  εμένα  μου  αρέσουν  οι  επαγωγικοί  κινητήρες, δεν  έχουν  καρβουνάκια, είναι  αθόρυβοι  και  ο  τρόπος  λειτουργίας  τους  με  εντυπωσιάζει. Αλλά  δεν  έχω  φτιάξει  κάτι  σχετικό  μέχρι  τώρα, έχω  έναν  από ανεμιστηράκι  φούρνου  μικροκυμάτων  και  πειραματίζομαι  με  αυτόν. Όμως  για  τους  μεγάλους  επαγωγικούς  κινητήρες  χρειάζεται  φυγοκεντρικός  διακόπτης  και  πυκνωτής  εκκινήσεως.

----------


## lepouras

> αυτό δεν ειναι κάτι που θα φτιάξει κάποιος χομπίστας ή καποιος που θελει διακόσμηση γραφειου,



και τότε ο τίτλος γιατί λέει 
*Διακόσμηση Νο3* :Confused1:

----------


## Spark

διότι εγω που εχω θετικη ενέργεια+ και πνευμα καλλιτεχνικό βλεπω ωραια την εικόνα.
βλεπεις γιαννη για εμένα ειναι ωραιο που ξυπναω ωρα 6:00 κυριακή πρωί να παω να ανέβω στο βουνό.
ναμαστε καλά, οταν επιστρεψω θα κανω παρουσίαση Διακοσμηση Νο4, ίσως διακοσμήσω με κατι που θα φερω απο τον παρνασσο

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61066

----------


## Spark

διαπιστώνω πως οι μαγνητικοι ρότορες ειναι δημοφιλής κατασκευές στο YouTube για πειραματισμους και εκπαιδευση.
τωρα φτιάχνω ενα μαγαλύτερο επαγωγικό κινητήρα απο αυτό που φαινεται στο πρώτο ποστ,
 το νέο που κατασκευάζω εχει 10 μαγνητες και 4 διπολικους συλλέκτες έτσι θα αναβει 4 λαμπες led με μεγαλύτερη ένταση και αυτά με λίγα μιλιαμπερ τροφοδοσία.
φαντάζομαι πως θα ειναι ενα πολυ αποδοτικό ινβερτερ

----------


## Spark

εμαθα πως γίνεται διαγωνισμός για τον καλύτερο παλμικό κινητήρα με έπαθλο χρήματα απο προσφορές (donations), οχι εδω στην ελλαδα - αν και θα ειχε ενδιαφέρον.

θα μπορουσα και εγω να παρουσιάσω το μοτερ Ro6 εαν ήθελα. δειτε στο 2:08 του βιντεο προηγούμενες συμμετοχές και μοτερ που κέρδισαν βραβειο σε διαγωνισμό





http://rwgresearch.com/events/pulse-motor-build-off-2016/

----------

